# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs > [Bug] Payment with CreditCard BUG

## VanillaBoost

Hello, 
Today when i donated money to Ownedcore i tried first time to pay with Credit Card option, i completed the formular with card data and infos, and i get an error with Failed to Check Hash or something like this.
I tried 2rd time and same error.

Then i paid with paypal credit card.

The problem is they take 2 times the money when i get the errors.

Proof from Banking Application:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## VanillaBoost

I called the bank, and they told me to get in contact with Ownedcore to get the money back  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

Forwarded this to the person in charge  :Smile:

----------

